# Heidelberg Catechism Questions 16,17,18 and 19



## Blue Tick (Nov 13, 2008)

Question 16. Why must he be very man, and also perfectly righteous?

Answer: Because the justice of God requires that the same human nature which has sinned, should likewise make satisfaction for sin; and one, who is himself a sinner, cannot satisfy for others.

Question 17. Why must he in one person be also very God?

Answer: That he might, by the power of his Godhead sustain in his human nature, the burden of God's wrath; and might obtain for, and restore to us, righteousness and life. 

Question 18. Who then is that Mediator, who is in one person both very God, and a real righteous man? 

Answer: Our Lord Jesus Christ: "who of God is made unto us wisdom, and righteousness, and sanctification, and redemption."

Question 19. Whence knowest thou this?

Answer: From the holy gospel, which God himself first revealed in Paradise; afterwards published by the patriarchs and prophets, and represented by the sacrifices and other ceremonies of the law; and lastly, has fulfilled it by his only begotten Son.


----------



## KMK (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder if those who are 'anti-creedal' have ever even read the HC?


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 13, 2008)

KMK said:


> I wonder if those who are 'anti-creedal' have ever even read the HC?



Probably not. But they sure would benefit to read it!


----------

